# Remind me about day of bookings.



## presley (Jul 24, 2014)

I can't remember where I learned about day of bookings.  I think it was here, but could have been wmowners.

Anyhow, I may need to do a last minute booking in a few weeks.  Last minute, as in when I am ready to drive home, if the traffic is bad, which I expect it to be, I will want to book a WM in Vegas.  It will take me about 10 minutes to get there from where I will be making that decision.  Will it work to do it online?  It will be a Sunday evening, so I don't expect a phone call to OS to work out.  

It is possible that I will be tired and grumpy earlier in the day and be able to book it earlier, but normally I just want to get home and wouldn't bother staying that night unless the traffic was a nightmare like it was last time I tried to drive home from Vegas on a Sunday evening in over 100 degree weather.


----------



## LLW (Jul 25, 2014)

presley said:


> I can't remember where I learned about day of bookings.  I think it was here, but could have been wmowners.
> 
> Anyhow, I may need to do a last minute booking in a few weeks.  Last minute, as in when I am ready to drive home, if the traffic is bad, which I expect it to be, I will want to book a WM in Vegas.  It will take me about 10 minutes to get there from where I will be making that decision.  Will it work to do it online?  It will be a Sunday evening, so I don't expect a phone call to OS to work out.
> 
> It is possible that I will be tired and grumpy earlier in the day and be able to book it earlier, but normally I just want to get home and wouldn't bother staying that night unless the traffic was a nightmare like it was last time I tried to drive home from Vegas on a Sunday evening in over 100 degree weather.



I think each resort handles it a little differently, if OS/VPC is closed. I would recommend calling the resort in advance - either that morning, before you start packing up or driving, depending on your mood.


----------



## cotraveller (Jul 26, 2014)

I think you could make the reservation online while you were standing at the check in desk, assuming it was before 11:30 pm, Pacific time.  But I'm not positive and if I was looking at that type of situation, I'd call the resort tomorrow and ask them the question.  Why wait until the last minute to call? Call well ahead and find out and use that info as part of your decision making process as to whether to drive through or stop overnight.


----------



## CO skier (Jul 26, 2014)

presley said:


> Anyhow, I may need to do a last minute booking in a few weeks.  Last minute, as in when I am ready to drive home, if the traffic is bad, which I expect it to be, I will want to book a WM in Vegas.  It will take me about 10 minutes to get there from where I will be making that decision.  Will it work to do it online?



Yes, day of arrival bookings can be made online, if there is availability.  I have made one as late as 9:30 p.m. MDT., so it probably does work until online reservations close at 11:30 p.m. PT.

When you arrive, the resort just checks their computer as with any other reservation.


----------



## ronparise (Jul 26, 2014)

Ive done it on line, last minute as you describe. at several different Worldmark resorts.  Check in was without issue,


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 27, 2014)

I have extended my stay online the night before.  My husband and I both caught something and were very sick and could not leave the resort, let alone catch a plane.  I followed up with a call to front desk to ensure that they kept us in the same room and they saw the extension immediately.


----------

